# Hello fellow boat owners



## dcherau (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been messing about in boats all my life. Retired eight years ago and took up fulltime RVing. Started big, 35 foot, but now happier in a 19 foot Roadtrek. Very similar to living on a boat. Finally this spring couldn't stand not owning a boat any longer, my last boat being a Tartan 27, so I bought a 1993 Nimble Kodiak, a motor sailor. Haven't put it the water yet, a lot of neglected maintenance to catch up on. Don't know if I'll be happy with her sailing abilities, or lack thereof. Really wanted a Montgomery 23 but rare as hen's teeth. Wanted a boat I could tow behind a 3/4 truck and use as an RV when on land. Also saving on the yard fees for launch and haul out. This is a great forum, especially for someone such as me,engaged as I am on a massive refit of an older boat.

Nick


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet, Nick!

We'd like to see pictures of your boat, please!

David


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome aboard!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nick,
Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us. Best of luck with the boat.


----------



## dcherau (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'll post some pictures of the Susan D but be warned, she's odd looking, though I understand from other owners that she will sail better than she looks. This is one of the best forums I've seen, chock full of really knowledgeable boat owners.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Nick. I've seen a number of Nimbles in my travels, so they must have something going for them


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome Nick, thanks for the introduction.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Nick. Part time RVer here too also with an old 25' Cat. Souonds lke a nice project you have there on your hands.

Good luck.

Philip


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Spam again.


----------

